# French Passion



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Sorry Deleted

Olley


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

France Passion is well known to many members of MotorhomeFacts and there are a number of us who are members and have posted on the facility in the past.

It is regularly mentioned when a poster asks for information with regard to best choices for touring France.


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

Hi Olley.
Ah! memories........

We too stayed on the site in Grasse with the shop. on the homeward path we arrived Sunday afternoon and the shop was open for a coach party (that never arrived)
Greeted like family, very friendly, took the opportunity to buy presis for home. Not cheap but good stuff.
Locked in nice and safe only problem was they forgot to come and let us out next morning, as the shop is closed on Monday's and Tuesdays, Panic!!, Ferry booked Wednesday morning.
Humm! what to do?

Bed down for the duration, climb over the fence and??do what?
Ring someone? who?
Then we got silly and thought of many ingenious ways of escaping. 

Luckily they remembered about noon and arrived full of apologies and waved us off.

Angie............


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

If you like "Pineau" then the site at Touzac is good. We stopped on our way back in Dec and we had electricity. There is also provision for BBQ with wood available...........in the warmer weather of course :wink: We of course bought our rations of Pineau which we love  

They of course do Brandy etc...........


----------



## 97511 (Jan 31, 2006)

Posted my application today for france passion how long does it take come back by post. As i am going over for easter weekend. Can any one tell me any good sites near the euro tunnel.

ticktock


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

The great thing about the France Passion book too is that it is user-friendly. Any request to "find somewhere to stay tonight" usually has me weeping with frustration trying to sort department / region/ commune etc out and find the right page. Not so with FP- find the coloured dot on the map near to where you want to stay, the colour will tell you which region and the key tells you the page number to find the site.

Our best FP stop was La Ferme des Autruches near Vaux-en-Couhe, Vienne.
Going to sleep with the most peculiar noise of the ostriches thrumming close to us was very odd. We even got a free trip round the farm next morning. Mind you, it was difficult to find. Excellent place to take children.

G


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

clockman said:


> Posted my application today for france passion how long does it take come back by post. As i am going over for easter weekend. Can any one tell me any good sites near the euro tunnel.
> 
> ticktock


 we have just applied for 2006 renewal 7 I think it said they were available from april.

Motorhomer


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

clockman said:


> Posted my application today for france passion how long does it take come back by post. As i am going over for easter weekend. Can any one tell me any good sites near the euro tunnel.
> 
> ticktock


Not long usually.
Did you tell them when you go over. They were very good with me last year and got the new one to me in March.

For anover night campsite you might try Manoir de Senlecques.
http://perso.wanadoo.fr/..manoirdesenlecques/
South from the tunnel, near Boulogne and having the advantage of being only a mile or so from the Auchan on the centre commercial on the N42 a few hundred metres from the A16.

More information in this thread:-
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-6965.html


----------



## smifee (May 17, 2005)

hi olley

why did you delete it :?: 

mike


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

Can someone shed a bit of light at to who placed the 
France Passion Locations downloads on this site?

I down loaded the file but when I tried to open it I got an error message saying that it had a bad format.


----------

